# Just became a proud XDM owner...



## AgentV3

Came home from work with one of these just yesterday, a bi-tone Springfield XDM-40. I was originally considering a regular XD-40 in green, but after handling this one and comparing features, I felt it was worth the extra cost, since it has a match grade barrel, interchangeable grip backings, and higher capacity magazines (16 .40 S&W rounds per magazine, as much as any 9mm I've ever seen)

Ended up trading my FNP-40 to get it though, I felt it was easier to get parts and accessories (like holsters) that would work with the XD than with the FNP, and while it was a great firearm, the XD fits it's role just as well, with the same caliber, and with better support.

Anyway, enough seller's remorse, here's the baby pictures.

























Here it is with it's tactical gear, my Streamlight TLR-2


----------



## Baldy

Very,very sweet. I'll be looking foward to your range report. Good luck with it.:smt033


----------



## Concealed45_1911

:smt022Okay now Im Jealous !!


----------



## RevDerb

Sweet! I also am anxious to hear your range report because it is on my mind lately. (In addition to some others.)


----------



## Ram Rod

Nice pics! Congratulations......glad you're proud. I have an XD kydex mag holder like the one in your pic.....but I use it for my 9mm and 40 cal Glock magazines! Have fun with it! Be safe.


----------



## SlowSIG_Newsome

Very nice. Shoot it soon and tell us what you think?

How are you going to use it?


----------



## swampsnake

Very nice! Let us know how it shoots. Does anyone know if they are coming out with an XDM 9mm model? If so any idea when it will be available?


----------



## f00lish1

AgentV3, Nice! That's the one I want, but can't get, thanks for rubbing more salt in the wound. :mrgreen:



swampsnake said:


> Very nice! Let us know how it shoots. Does anyone know if they are coming out with an XDM 9mm model? If so any idea when it will be available?


Word is they'll be out by the end of the year.


----------



## Vanguard1987

*Range Report?*

Dude, it's been almost a month since your post. Where is our range report? We want to know what your groups look like and how you feel about it now that the honeymoon is over.


----------



## Fitboss

So how does she fire? i too i'm looking into this XDm bi-tone. i found it for under 600 on gunsamerica.com. 

has anyone heard if they are going to be coming out with a XDm9 or XDm45?


----------



## AgentV3

In good time, cash flow's been tight as of late. Don't worry though, pretty soon I'll take it out and stretch it's legs.


----------



## Taurus_9mm

*Looks great! I'm also going to be a holdout for one when they're released in 9mm and/or .45 ACP.* :mrgreen:


----------



## M.I.

*picks a thread to hijack* 

When I got home today The Other Half sat me down and said, "Honey, don't kill me...." 

After my time drooling over the XDs and XDM especially, he traded in his older guns and got an XDM. He range tested an XDM and an M&P, and liked the XDM much better. I was a little surprised, because he actually traded in his Glock 45. (After I had gotten all excited about getting a gun I actually looked at my finances and decided to put the extra toward paying off my Jeep, so I wasn't expecting this)

Looks like we're going shooting this weekend! I can't wait!

I'll come back with comments, if y'all don't mind that I'm a complete newbie and have teensy hands. Some things I like would probably put some of you off, although it might be good for your SOs/daughters.

(Now to sneak off to the Beretta forum and ask silly questions about modifying my service weapon...)


----------



## AgentV3

*Good news, it shoots...*

Well, I finally took it out and ran it through, though not at a regular range or at a silhouette target, but at my grandfather's farm at a hand-drawn bulls eye against a steel plate. First off, recoil on this one is much more manageable than on my original FNP-40, I could keep control after each shot and reacquire quickly. Also, the smaller trigger travel meant I wasn't shaking the gun around on a long trigger pull, and quick reset also helped for faster acquisition.

I can't give you official grouping, but I can say that the slugs went where I pointed, accuracy is very good, and the only missed shots were do to me flinching every once in a while.


----------



## klefkow

*xdm*

I just bought the same exact gun 3 days ago. It cost $619 at Tanners with no haggling. On the web site the barrel says "Match" on the side but mine does not. Does yours give any markings indicating match grade barrel? (By the way I am very new to guns).


----------



## Occram

I really want to give these XD's a chance someday but I just can't get over how hideously ugly they are. They're probably fantastic firearms, much like Springfield's 1911's. I mean, to put it in perspective, I think Glocks' are prettier than these things.

I hope you XD guys don't hate me for saying, but sometimes looks do matter...


----------



## curlyjive

klefkow said:


> I just bought the same exact gun 3 days ago. It cost $619 at Tanners with no haggling. On the web site the barrel says "Match" on the side but mine does not. Does yours give any markings indicating match grade barrel? (By the way I am very new to guns).


Tanner's in PA? I got mine there too today. Last one....actually was in the display case, but being as it had only been there a few days I thought that would be fine


----------



## JeffWard

Fitboss said:


> So how does she fire? i too i'm looking into this XDm bi-tone. i found it for under 600 on gunsamerica.com.
> 
> has anyone heard if they are going to be coming out with a XDm9 or XDm45?


There are 2 XDM9s in the case at my local shop, but they are the BIGGEST retailer in FL... Nice guns. They're out!

No XDM45 yet. Condisering the success of the XD45, I'd say give them 6 months...

JW


----------



## jdboy01

I just picked up the XDM 40 Cal. in all black, the last one they had in the county! Went the other day and put 150 rounds through it... it performed amazing!!! Everything fired great, and the rounds went exactly where I pointed at 25 yards. I am going to go out this weekend and put some more rounds through it, and will give you guys another update.

Silly question though, I have the medium backstrap on the grip right now (the one that comes with it) and it felt great. I was curious to try the other ones just to see the difference, but it did not come with a punch tool to remove the pin holding it to the frame. Where did you guys get the tool, and what sizing did you get on it? Thanks for the help with the question!


----------



## BeefyBeefo

jdboy01 said:


> Silly question though, I have the medium backstrap on the grip right now (the one that comes with it) and it felt great. I was curious to try the other ones just to see the difference, but it did not come with a punch tool to remove the pin holding it to the frame. Where did you guys get the tool, and what sizing did you get on it? Thanks for the help with the question!


http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/xd-m-discussion-room-xd-m/83705-changing-xdm-grips.html

http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/xdtalk...thing-use-get-xdm-replaceable-backstraps.html

It didn't explain it in the manual?

Welcome to the forum! I just left Iowa not too long ago. Graduated from UIowa on August 1st. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## jdboy01

BeefyBeefo said:


> http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/xd-m-discussion-room-xd-m/83705-changing-xdm-grips.html
> 
> http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/xdtalk...thing-use-get-xdm-replaceable-backstraps.html
> 
> It didn't explain it in the manual?
> 
> Welcome to the forum! I just left Iowa not too long ago. Graduated from UIowa on August 1st. :smt023
> 
> -Jeff-


Thanks for that, I went through the manual and they said to use a small punch to get it out. I just wanted to get the sizing right to not damage the pin. Thanks for the welcome! I am in Davenport, my girlfriend is an Iowa Alum too!


----------



## ApocalypseWoman

Very nice! 

Does anyone know when the .45 version comes out?


----------

